# Adding ram air to 69



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Was wondering how tuff would it be to add a ram air package to my 69,400 does anybody sell the complete kit.or does anybody have a compete kit to sell.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

It is actually not too hard to install everything. Original Parts Group sells all of the parts, but most of it is seperate. It adds up to like $3000 though. They say that you can't use the original scoops, but I just drilled mine out and will buy some of the RA stuff and fab some(pan,foam) for a dual quad setup in about 6 months. Don't forget all the little stuff like the RA pull cable that goes in the inside of the car to close in case of rain. And if you want to go fully original, RAIV cam, RA carb, intake manifold, heads, and exhaust mani's. But i'm goin 428, so while I won't be original, I will be fast:rofl: Good luck!


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

How about the stuff from ames for gtos quailty parts or just lots of stuff?


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

OPG has just as much stuff. So I thought Ames didn't have much stuff for GTOs, and so just today I finally downloaded the Ames GTO catalog. I'm impressed to say the least. They have some of the stuff that OPG can't get. And it looks like the parts are quality from the pictures. Not to mention every Ames part in the catalog is a little bit cheaper than OPG. Looks like I'll give them a try on some little stuff before totally conveting all my parts purchases. 

Now I do like the quality of about 80% of OPG's stuff, but they have problems with suppliers occasionally. I waited 3 months for a hood latch, when I finally just pulled the old one apart cleaned it, changed out the old springs, made a couple of new tack welds, and put that one back in. Still rough, but it works. About 6 months after that, the new latch came in. They also sent me two of the same side door weatherstrip. Other than that all good. Like the interior material quality, excellent. Oh and don't bother with their help line, customer service on there is kinda sorry.

Ames on the other hand, I haven't heard anything bad yet. I say yet because everyone I've talked to so far has used OPG. So I would say, buy a couple of little parts, like one electrical part and one mechanical part, see how they work then if those are good quality, go for it. Cause thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Took your advice ordered seal kit for car,bushing kit for drivers door,and a dash tach to swap for that rally clock,what ever its suppose to do,doesnt work anyway.they say everything but tach will take about a week,tach about two months.will let you know what stuff looks like,thanks for your replies


----------

